# smcfancontrol peut-il abîmer mon Mac?



## Garzak (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer smcfancontrol sur mon MacBook Pro 13" 2010 et j'ai de suite essayé de booster le ventilateur au maximum (environ 8000rpm). Le ventilateur est alors très bruyant, je n'ai jamais entendu mon Mac faire autant de bruit.

Je souhaiterais savoir si le fait de faire tourner le ventilo aussi vite va l'user plus vite, au risque de provoquer une panne assez tôt.

Merci.


PS: Je ne le met pas tout le temps à 100%, seulement quand je joue.


----------



## Nyrvan (19 Août 2011)

La seule chose que cela peut user prématurément, c'est le ventilateur. Mais en tout cas pas le reste de l'ordinateur.


----------



## Garzak (19 Août 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> La seule chose que cela peut user prématurément, c'est le ventilateur. Mais en tout cas pas le reste de l'ordinateur.



Justement, je me demandais si la différence d'usure entre une vitesse à 2000 et une vitesse à 8000 est grande ou insignifiante.


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Août 2011)

8000?

Heu... C'est pas un peu beaucoup là


----------



## Lucieaus (19 Août 2011)

Il peine à atteindre 6000 lors des gros encodages, donc 8000 il est peut être en sur régime. Que tu veuilles refroidir ton ordinateur dans une utilisation pour laquelle il n'est architecturalement pas prévu pour c'est logique, mais vois quand même à ne pas abuser.


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Août 2011)

Je dirais 2500 à 3000, non?


----------



## Garzak (19 Août 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Il peine à atteindre 6000 lors des gros encodages, donc 8000 il est peut être en sur régime. Que tu veuilles refroidir ton ordinateur dans une utilisation pour laquelle il n'est architecturalement pas prévu pour c'est logique, mais vois quand même à ne pas abuser.



Je vais me contenter des 6200rpm maximum que détecte smc. Le profil qui booste à 8000rpm est un profil prédéfini, et je me demande si ce sur-régime n'est pas un bug. Je ne peux pas aller au delà de 6200rpm en créant un profil manuellement.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Août 2011)

... à 8000 rpm, le Mac risque de s'envoler et d'aller se fracasser contre un mur ! 

Sérieuse, s'il n'y a pas d'erreur, alors ça fait beaucoup trop rapide, et l'usure du ventilateur risque d'être très importante et sa durée de vie notablement réduite, surtout si son fonctionnement est quasi-permanent.

Tout cela est-il bien utile ? (je te renvoie aux multiples discussions concernant les systèmes de refroidissement des Macs, dans lesquelles j'ai exprimé ma désaprobation quant à leur modification...)


----------



## Lucieaus (19 Août 2011)

Après, est-ce qu'il ne vaut mieux pas le laisser gérer seul sa température?. Certes il fera plafonner le processeur peut être aux alentours des 80°, alors qu'en mettant le ventilo au max, tu serais à 75 ou un petit peu moins.
Mais est-ce qu'imposer un comportement à l'électronique lorsqu'il n'en a pas (complètement) besoin est vraiment conseillé?
Ils doivent être prévus pour déclencher le refroidissement en arrivant à une certaine température ou à une certaine charge; c'est quand même des machines qui peuvent monter à plus de 100° sur des benchmarks sans broncher.

Je serais d'avis aussi de ne pas trop jouer avec ça (qui plus est sur un Macintosh) de la même façon que sur une tour PC de gaming, qui pour le coup peut avoir des logiciels constructeurs spécialement prévu pour gérer tout ça.


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Août 2011)

Je l'ai dit, s'il veut bidouiller il assume mais pas plus de 2500/3000.


----------



## Garzak (20 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> ... à 8000 rpm, le Mac risque de s'envoler et d'aller se fracasser contre un mur !
> 
> Sérieuse, s'il n'y a pas d'erreur, alors ça fait beaucoup trop rapide, et l'usure du ventilateur risque d'être très importante et sa durée de vie notablement réduite, surtout si son fonctionnement est quasi-permanent.
> 
> Tout cela est-il bien utile ? (je te renvoie aux multiples discussions concernant les systèmes de refroidissement des Macs, dans lesquelles j'ai exprimé ma désaprobation quant à leur modification...)



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur l'idée, je n'étais pas trop pour mais je voulais tester, à force d'en entendre parler. J'étais surtout curieux de confirmer une observation: il m'a semblé qu'au dessus de 72°, et après un certain temps, j'observais des baisses de performances en jeu.
Je n'ai pas vraiment pu confirmer ça.

Je me tournerai plutôt vers un dock vertical (je joue sur écran externe quand je suis chez moi), afin que le mac puisse dissiper la chaleur par le dessous. Celui vendu sur l'Apple Store à 40 me semble suffisant (j'aime beaucoup le hengedock, mais j'attend beaucoup plus d'un support à 80, tant au niveau de l'esthétique que des matériaux).


----------



## Chalkduster (20 Août 2011)

Mes tes ventilateurs à la moitiés de leurs puissances max pas plus, genre si ils sont à fonds à 8000 mes les au max a 4000 pour pas abréger leurs vies.


----------



## nicolas_grall (21 Août 2011)

Il me semble que le dock vertical ne soit franchement pas une bonne idée. En effet le MPB dissipe sa chaleur thermiquement par le dessous et par ventilation avec ses ventilos soufflant vers l'arrière certes, mais il ventile aussi par le clavier. Et si l'écran est fermé, la ventilation sera très réduite.  J'opterais donc plus pour une table de refroidissement...


----------



## Garzak (21 Août 2011)

nicolas_grall a dit:


> Il me semble que le dock vertical ne soit franchement pas une bonne idée. En effet le MPB dissipe sa chaleur thermiquement par le dessous et par ventilation avec ses ventilos soufflant vers l'arrière certes, mais il ventile aussi par le clavier. Et si l'écran est fermé, la ventilation sera très réduite.  J'opterais donc plus pour une table de refroidissement...



En fait il est conçu pour fonctionner fermé, et je l'utilise déjà dans cette position depuis des mois. Etrangement, il ne chauffe pas énormément plus que lorsqu'il est ouvert.


----------



## nicolas_grall (21 Août 2011)

Dans ce cas...


----------



## Deejay-Joe (21 Août 2011)

sa me fais un peut rire les réaction ... 
J'utiliser smc fan control dans tout mes mac depuis plus de 3 ans et j'ai jamais eu aucun souci .
augmenté les ventilé fais baissé la température donc augmente la vie de l'électronique, donc du mac, la seul chose qui s'use un peut plus vite ces le ventilo ... 
Donc en utilisation normale met le à 3000 - 3500 ... et quand tu joue tu peut les mettre à fond  ce n'est que mieux pour ton mac ...
Et si un jour le ventilo ne fonctionne plus  ?? il coute 50 euro et prend 5 minute à remplacé ;-)
donc ne t'inquiète pas avec sa ;-)

PS: 8000rpm ces un bug parce que les 13 tourne à maximum 6200rpm


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2011)

j'aime pas du tout ce logiciel , je trouve ça dangereux :mouais: je ne le conseillerais pas.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (21 Août 2011)

ces claire ces dangereux de mieux refroidir son mac ... il risque rais de congelé hein ?? tss


----------



## Chalkduster (21 Août 2011)

Attention !! tout le monde a peur de l'inconnu.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> sa me fais un peut rire les réaction ...
> J'utiliser smc fan control dans tout mes mac depuis plus de 3 ans et j'ai jamais eu aucun souci .
> augmenté les ventilé fais baissé la température donc augmente la vie de l'électronique, donc du mac, la seul chose qui s'use un peut plus vite ces le ventilo ...


Et mon Mac, après 6 ans de fonctionnement ininterrompu, sans avoir jamais boosté le ventilo, n'est pas encore tombé en panne... et son ventillo est aussi silencieux qu'au premier jour.

En fait, les Macs sont déjà suffisamment refroidis, et il n'est pas nécessaire de modifier les réglages par défaut.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (21 Août 2011)

oui il me semble loll


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> ces claire ces dangereux de mieux refroidir son mac ... il risque rais de congelé hein ?? tss


Il risque surtout de s'user ou de cramer, si on règle les paramètres n'importe comment.

D'ailleurs, une usure prématurée du ventilo peut aussi provoquer sa mise en panne, puis l'échauffement des circuits électroniques non refroidis, et finalement la panne de ces derniers. Bref, en congelant le Mac, on peut finir par le cramer.


Je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup d'utilisateurs qui sachent concevoir ou régler un système de refroidissement d'ordinateur. C'est déjà un travail complexe pour les ingénieurs d'Apple, malgré leur savoir-faire et le matériel sophistiqué dont ils disposent.


----------



## Gunners66 (21 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup d'utilisateurs qui sachent concevoir ou régler un système de refroidissement d'ordinateur. C'est déjà un travail complexe pour les ingénieurs d'Apple, malgré leur savoir-faire et le matériel dont ils disposent.




Exactement


----------



## iMacounet (21 Août 2011)

Mon iMac et mon MacBook sont de 2006, et je n'ai jamais modifié les reglages des ventilateurs.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> Attention !! tout le monde a peur de l'inconnu.


Oui, et il y en a même qui, par peur que leur Mac ait trop chaud, utilisent un logiciel pour modifier le fonctionnement par défaut du système de refroidissement.


----------



## Lucieaus (21 Août 2011)

Seize utilisateur viennent de désinstaller smcfancontrol suite à la lecture des posts de Pascal.

Dix-sept!
Dix-huit!


----------



## Gunners66 (21 Août 2011)

Dix-neuf!!


----------



## Chalkduster (21 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Et mon Mac, après 6 ans de fonctionnement ininterrompu, sans avoir jamais boosté le ventilo, n'est pas encore tombé en panne... et son ventillo est aussi silencieux qu'au premier jour.
> 
> En fait, les Macs sont déjà suffisamment refroidis, et il n'est pas nécessaire de modifier les réglages par défaut.



Ouai, c'est un peu du genre : Des gens fument et ils ne chopent pas le cancer du poumon alors que d'autre n'ayant jamais fumé l'attrape enfin voila ... on sait compris. C'est un coup de chance. Tu peux très bien mettre tes ventilos a fond 24h/24 sans avoir le moindre problème.


----------



## Lucieaus (21 Août 2011)

L'ordi non, toi par contre tu vas péter un câble avec une telle nuisance sonore juste à côté.
A moins de s'en servir en étant dans une autre pièce que lui.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> Ouai, c'est un peu du genre : Des gens fument et ils ne chopent pas le cancer du poumon alors que d'autre n'ayant jamais fumé l'attrape enfin voila ... on sait compris. C'est un coup de chance. Tu peux très bien mettre tes ventilos a fond 24h/24 sans avoir le moindre problème.


Tu n'as certainement pas utilisé tes ventilateurs suffisamment longtemps à fond 24h/24 pour justifier ce que tu avances. Moi si (parce que ça fait partie de mon métier).

C'est ballot de voir son ordinateur tomber en panne à cause d'un simple ventilo surchargé inutilement.

Bien entendu, ça ne concerne pas ceux qui changent d'ordinateur tous les deux ans.

_(PS: un petit effort sur l'orthographe SVP. Ça pique les yeux)_


----------



## Chalkduster (21 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça, c'est plutôt le raisonnement tenu par ceux qui modifient les paramètres (on se demande pourquoi, d'ailleurs) et qui ont vu que leur Mac marchait encore.
> 
> _(PS: un petit effort sur l'orthographe SVP. Ça pique les yeux)_



Je pense qu'apple mais trop de temps a réagir, ils attendent que le processeur crame pour commencer à mettre les ventilos, ils font ca pour le bruit pour garder leur réputation d'ordi cher, classe et sans bruit. Puis ils sont pas con, si ton ordi tient moins longtemps que prévu ça les arranges ... Ce n'est que mon avis.

Désolé pour l'orthographe de tout à l'heure je me suis pas relu, jespère que cette fois il n'y en aura pas trop et si j'en est fais je m'en excuse par avance.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> Je pense qu'apple mais trop de temps a réagir, ils attendent que le processeur crame pour commencer à mettre les ventilos, ils font ca pour le bruit pour garder leur réputation d'ordi cher, classe et sans bruit. Puis ils sont pas con, si ton ordi tient moins longtemps que prévu ça les arranges ... Ce n'est que mon avis.


Le fait est que jusqu'à maintenant, je n'ai pas encore vu un Mac cramer à cause de ça, ni même les températures couramment enregistrées dépasser les limites spécifiées par les constructeurs de composants. On peut à la rigueur accuser Apple de voir un intérêt à ce que les Macs tombent en panne, mais rien ne permet de soupçonner la firme de le provoquer.

En revanche, j'ai déjà cramé trois PC suite à des pannes de système de refroidissement. Le même problème pourrait survenir sur les Macs (puisqu'ils utilisent de nombreux circuits qui ne possèdent pas leur propre protection thermique) après plusieurs années de trop forte sollicitation des ventilos.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (21 Août 2011)

Les ventilo sont que des pièces qui ne coute pas chère ... (50 euro)
une carte mère peut couté plus de 1000 euro chez apple ...
Sa vaux pas la peine de refroidir un peut plus pour pouvoir gardé son mac plus longtemps avant qu'il crame ??

Mon ancien Macbook Pro (celui avant l'unibody) chauffait énormément et si je n'utilisais pas smc fancontrol mon mac était chaud très chaud et tout sa sans rien faire !!!
il était impossible de le tenir sur les genoux ...
donc je lui ai installé smc fancontrol qui a changé complètement le comportement du mac ... il chauffais presque plus et est devenu plus fluide graphiquement ...
Donc si tout ces changement aurais usé les ventilo plus vite et au risque de devoir le changer au bout de 2 ans ... bah oui la je prend le risque ...
Sa m'a permis de pouvoir gardé mon mac un an de plus car quand il était trop chaud bah il déconnais ... 

Donc smc ces vraiment un bon choix quand un mac chauffe de trop !!

sur mon Macbook Pro actuel j'utilise smc fancontrol sur le Macbook de ma femme elle l'utilise aussi... Je le conseille à tout mon entourage mac user et à tout mes client qui ce plaigne de chauffe !!!
Et vous savez quoi ?? Personne s'en plain que du contraire !! 
Et aucune panne de ventilo !!


----------



## Chalkduster (21 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le fait est que jusqu'à maintenant, je n'ai pas encore vu un Mac cramer à cause de ça, ni même les températures couramment enregistrées dépasser les limites spécifiées par les constructeurs de composants. On peut à la rigueur accuser Apple de voir un intérêt à ce que les Macs tombent en panne, mais rien ne permet de soupçonner la firme de le provoquer.
> 
> En revanche, j'ai déjà cramé trois PC suite à des pannes de système de refroidissement. Le même problème pourrait survenir sur les Macs (puisqu'ils utilisent de nombreux circuits qui ne possèdent pas leur propre protection thermique) après plusieurs années de trop forte sollicitation des ventilos.



J'ai peut être exagéré, mais si un ventilo tombe en panne l'ordi ne se coupe pas automatiquement ?


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2011)

Moi je préférais Coolbook qui a mon grand regret ne marche pas sous standy bridge :rose:

Lorsque je disais ne pas aimer SMFanC c'est parce que plusieurs débutant ont fait l'inverse, car les ventilos étaient bruyant et baissaient les vitesses et là ça peut ne pas etre cool pour l'ordi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h48 ----------




Chalkduster a dit:


> J'ai peut être exagéré, mais si un ventilo tombe en panne l'ordi ne se coupe pas automatiquement ?




Si , en cas de surchauffe , l'ordinateur se coupe , c'est une sécurité .


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Août 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> J'ai peut être exagéré, mais si un ventilo tombe en panne l'ordi ne se coupe pas automatiquement ?


Non, l'ordinateur ne se coupe pas automatiquement si un ventilo tombe en panne. C'est la CPU qui se coupe si elle chauffe trop (parce que le ventilo est HS, ou pour une autre raison). Mais si un autre circuit électronique chauffe trop, il grille.


----------



## Chalkduster (22 Août 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Non, l'ordinateur ne se coupe pas automatiquement si un ventilo tombe en panne. C'est la CPU qui se coupe si elle chauffe trop (parce que le ventilo est HS, ou pour une autre raison). Mais si un autre circuit électronique chauffe trop, il grille.



Oui mais en général c'est le CPU qui atteint la plus haute température par rapport au reste donc il devrait se couper avant que quelques choses grilles si je comprend bien.


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2011)

ouais , bon ça reviens au même ! l'ordi s'éteint en cas de surchauffe quoi 

Je pense que cette sécurité est aussi valable pour tout ce qui est dans l'ordi puisqu'il y a des sondes partout ... batterie, mémoire, coque etc ... donc des que la température deviens excessive le système coupe tout.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Août 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> Oui mais en général c'est le CPU qui atteint la plus haute température par rapport au reste donc il devrait se couper avant que quelques choses grilles si je comprend bien.


Non. Sur deux des trois PC en panne dont j'ai parlé, la CPU était encore intacte.

Il est parfaitement possible que la CPU continue de fonctionner normalement parce que le ventilateur qui la refroidit est en bon état de marche, tandis qu'une autre partie de l'ordinateur est en surchauffe parce ce que le ventilateur dédié est en panne (grillé ou bloqué mécaniquement).

Par ailleurs, l'arrêt ou le ralentissement de la CPU n'empêche pas les autres circuits (bloc alim, carte vidéo, ...) de continuer à dissiper de la chaleur.

Un problème de refroidissement n'éteint pas l'ordinateur « par sécurité ».

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h37 ----------




kaos a dit:


> ouais , bon ça reviens au même ! l'ordi s'éteint en cas de surchauffe quoi
> 
> Je pense que cette sécurité est aussi valable pour tout ce qui est dans l'ordi puisqu'il y a des sondes partout ... batterie, mémoire, coque etc ... donc des que la température deviens excessive le système coupe tout.


La CPU contient des circuits de protection internes qui réduisent l'activité et la consommation d'énergie si la température dépasse un seuil. Mais l'ordinateur contient également de nombreux autres composants qui peuvent surchauffer (éventuellement jusqu'à la destruction) sans que le système s'en aperçoive ou en prenne suffisamment la mesure, car ceux-ci ne possèdent pas de capteur de température propre ni de système d'autoprotection.

Lorsqu'une surchauffe peut être détectée, la réaction du système est alors la montée en vitesse des ventilateurs, lesquels sont supposés être en état de fonctionner.

Ménager les ventilateurs afin de leur assurer une bonne durée de vie est par conséquent l'une des raisons pour lesquelles on évite de les solliciter au-delà de ce qui est nécessaire (l'autre raison concerne le bruit).


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2011)

c'est pour ça que j'aimais coolbook 
Il permettait de faire tourner au ralenti mais raisonnablement mon processeur et donc moins de chaleur , lorsque j'avais besoin de puissance 1 clic et hop !

Perso avec le nouveau Macbook Pro i5 , j'ai aucun soucis de chaleur , à la rigeur j'ai a la maison un support ventilé qui suffit largement lors d'encodage de dvd ou autre .

Apres je te rejoins carrément sur le fait d'éviter la surcharge pour allonger la durée de vie du matériel ... un peu comme une austin mini qui peut monter a 130 km/H , oui ça marche mais faire ça tout les jours c'est réduire innévitablement sa durée de vie !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Lorsque je disais ne pas aimer SMFanC c'est parce que plusieurs débutant ont fait l'inverse, car les ventilos étaient bruyant et baissaient les vitesses et là ça peut ne pas etre cool pour l'ordi.



Je suis peut-être né de la dernière pluie, mais SMCFanC ne peut imposer qu'un sur-régime au ventilateur par rapport à ce que le système de gestion d'origine ordonne. 

Il ne peux donc en aucun cas faire fonctionner le ventilateur moins vite que ce qu'il l'aurait fait sans SMCFanC pour une température donnée.


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2011)

Peut être bien ! tu es sur ? je sais plus de quoi venait les emmerdes alors , mais plusieurs switchers étaient embêtés avec ce logiciel , impossibilité ou difficulté a désinstallé , ventilateurs lents ou qui refusaient de repasser a une vitesses normale peut etre , je sais plus , mais il y a un moment (j'avais mon macbook noir depuis peu ) ce soft en avait fait baver certains. La bonne époque des premiers coreduo à 90°C , cétait possible de iCuisiner sur son ordinateur.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2011)

Je n'ai pas suivi le logiciel dès sont lancement, donc peut-être qu'à une époque, c'était un problème/une possibilité (C'est pourquoi j'ai indiqué que j'était peut-être né de la dernière pluie...). 

Mais aujourd'hui, si tu indiques dans SMCFanControl de faire tourner le ventilateur plus bas que ce qu'il est pas défaut, ça ne descend pas plus bas. Et il me semble bien avoir lu sur une fiche décrivant le logiciel que c'est comme ça, et pas autrement.



			
				MacUpdate a dit:
			
		

> smcFanControl lets the user set the minimum speed of the build in fans.  So you can increase your minimum fan speed to make your Intel Mac run  cooler. However in order not to damage your machines smcFanControl  doesn't let you set a minimum speed to a value below Apple's defaults.


http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23049/smcfancontrol


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2011)

Le soft est certainement bien fichu , moi j'y suis réticent mais c'est pas forcément justifié , histoire de feeling quoi , comme je le disais plus haut , coolbook fait tourner le procc au ralenti , ça , ça me pose pas de soucis , mais accélérer quoi que ce soit ne me plait pas vraiment, après , pour revenir au sujet , de là à abimer l'ordi , je pense pas , mais fatiguer les ventilateurs , peut être bien .


----------



## Siciliano (22 Août 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je suis peut-être né de la dernière pluie, mais SMCFanC ne peut imposer qu'un sur-régime au ventilateur par rapport à ce que le système de gestion d'origine ordonne.
> 
> Il ne peux donc en aucun cas faire fonctionner le ventilateur moins vite que ce qu'il l'aurait fait sans SMCFanC pour une température donnée.


 
Je plussois avec Leyry Hynemonth, tu ne peux qu'augmenter la vitesse du ventilo. 
Exemple : Tu met ton ventilo à 3000 tr/min. Il va donc tourner à cette vitesse. 
Si ton Mac à de fortes temperatures et à besoin d'augmenter la cadence (6200 à fond par exemple sur mon MBA) il va pousser le ventilo.
Une fois les températures calmées, il reprendra la configuration que tu as donné, c'est à dire 3000 tr/min. 
Il s'agit là des tr/min minimum.


----------



## Chalkduster (22 Août 2011)

Il faut juste être raisonnable, comme pour tout ...


----------



## Php21 (23 Août 2011)

Je flippe quand mon iMac atteint les ± 70°c (CPU by iStat-Menus), ai-je tord ou raison ? 

Depuis  son achat, je pense pouvoir dire que je peux compter sur les doigts de la main les moments ou mes ventillos se sont fait entendre.


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Août 2011)

Tord.
Sous 90°c ça va.

Par contre le disque dur doit être entre 40 et 55.


----------



## Lord GreaTed (23 Août 2011)

Je vis dans un appartement assez mal isolé, sous les toits. Résultat : en été, la température ambiante s'élève vite, d'autant plus quand je fais fonctionner d'autres appareils dans la pièce (ex: TV=radiateur).
Depuis plusieurs semaines, je note des ralentissements sur mon MBP. Depuis peu, j'ai même eu un gros plantage en utilisant Safari (obligé d'utiliser Applejack pour réussir à rebooter). J'ai découvert qu'à une température de 75°C du CPU (dixit iStat), les ralentissements se faisaient ressentir. A 80°C, les lectures de vidéos sautent (en particulier vidéo streaming). Vers 90°C, freeze de l'ordi (paradoxalement à l'étymologie anglo-saxonne de ce mot !).
J'utilise une tablette de refroidissement bas de gamme (je me demande même si elle ne participe pas au réchauffement ambiant :hein et mes deux ventilateurs fonctionnent souvent à régime soutenu (je ne dis pas à régime maximal).
Depuis hier, j'ai installé le logiciel de gestion des ventilateurs tant redouté. Je verrai dans les jours qui viennent s'il m'aura sauvé la mise provisoirement (en attendant un démontage/dépoussiérage de l'ordi).
Tout ça pour dire que pouvoir contrôler les ventilateurs via un software peut être bien pratique dans certains cas.


----------



## Php21 (23 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Tord.
> Sous 90°c ça va.
> 
> Par contre le disque dur doit être entre 40 et 55.



HD = 51°C , donc pas de probleme   

par contre, comme *Lord GreaTed*  , dés qu'il fait des température ambiante comme today et ces derniers jours, mon ecran freeze.
Sur l'écran apparaissent des lignes horizontales d'une largeur d'1 pixel (il me semble !), et par moment des espèces de déformations géométriques des images.
Ces problèmes disparaissent la nuit, quand il fait plus frais.

Je pense que cela provient d'un début de fatigue du HD.  

Vivement une prime  

PS : le dernière fois que j'ai lancé SMCFanControl > écran noir & machina bloquée. Obligé de forcer un redémarrage.


----------



## Php21 (24 Août 2011)

Un petit "up".


----------



## Lord GreaTed (8 Octobre 2011)

J'ai lu des témoignages similaires au tien (lignes d'1px, déformations géométriques...) et cela provenait de la carte graphique.

De mon côté, je crois que les surchauffes de mon MBP cet été ont cramé une partie de ma carte mère... Il ne fonctionne plus qu'en safe mode et encore...

Pour en revenir à SMCFanControl, je ne pense pas qu'il soit à l'origine de mon problème (ce dernier étant survenu avant son utilisation). Je crois même que j'ai pu éviter des surchauffes fatales par la suite qui ont donné un sursis à l'ordi (même si l'issue est de toute évidence fatale quand la carte mère est touchée).


----------



## kaos (8 Octobre 2011)

ah quand méme ? ta carte mére a grillée ?


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Octobre 2011)

Avant de tirer des conclusions, il faudrait connaître l'origine véritable de la panne à l'aide d'un diagnostic électronique (voire logiciel) sérieux.


Sur un système correctement dimensionné (comme le sont les Macs), la grande majorité des pannes proviennent de causes sans rapport avec l'échauffement.

Il peut s'agir de l'évolution d'un défaut (généralement chimique ou mécanique) ou de l'usure normale d'un composant du seul fait de son utilisation, sans rapport avec la température, qui provoque à terme la dégradation de ses performances ou sa destruction, lesquelles peuvent pour le coup avoir une cause thermique. La cause peut également être totalement extérieure (choc, contrainte mécanique, agent chimique, corps étranger provoquant court-circuit ou faux contact, ...).

Dans ces cas de figure, même si le symptôme peut être lié à la chaleur, la cause réelle de la panne ne l'est pas. La chaleur ne fait que révéler cette panne, de façon permanente, et parfois en l&#8217;aggravant, ou bien de façon passagère et purement circonstancielle.


Toutefois, même si la chaleur n'a qu'un rôle révélateur de la panne, le dysfonctionnement de l'appareil n'implique pas forcément que sa réparation nécessite le remplacement d'un composant (ou par soucis de rentabilité, de l'ensemble de la carte qui le contient).

En effet, parmi les pannes intermittentes, on compte notamment celles causées par l'encrassement et l'oxydation des circuits, à cause des produits contenus dans l'air de ventilation.

En particulier, lorsque l'appareil est utilisé dans un environnement pollué par des poussières, par des fumées (environnement fumeur, proximité d'une route, d'une cheminée, d'une chaudière, d'un incinérateur...) ou par une forte concentration d'ions dans l'air, la surface des circuits se recouvre progressivement d'une couche de salissure qui :
- s'immisce entre les connexions électriques, provoquant des faux contacts ;
- crée des ponts plus ou moins conducteurs entre les circuits, créant des interférences entre les signaux, modifiant les marges de bruit ou provoquant des court-circuits ;
- isole la surface du boîtier des puces de l'air qui les refroidit, réduisant leur capacité de dissipation thermique et provoquant leur échauffement.
De plus, la partie de la poussière qui est de nature fibreuse peut s'agglomérer en « moutons » qui obstruent les chemins de ventilation et gênent la rotation des ventilateurs.

Ironiquement, quand on pousse la ventilation en croyant pouvoir régler de cette façon le problème d'échauffement qu'on commence à constater, on augmente le débit de polluants et on accélère encore plus l'encrassement de la machine.

Le premier réflexe à avoir lorsqu'une machine commence à montrer des signes de dysfonctionnement matériel (i.e. pas logiciel) après un durée notable de bon fonctionnement, c'est de l'ouvrir afin d'en dépoussiérer l'intérieur, dégraisser les surfaces et désoxyder les contacts. Si l'on est un tant soit peu habile, soigneux et prudent, c'est une opération qui peut éviter le renvoi de la machine au SAV, notamment quand celle-ci n'est plus sous garantie.


----------



## Lord GreaTed (8 Octobre 2011)

Je ne rentrerai pas dans les détails car ce n'est pas l'endroit approprié mais j'approuve ! C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai partiellement fait (dépoussiérage après démontage). Mais ça n'avait pas réglé mon problème (qui s'était même empiré quelques temps plus tard avec des Kernel Panic).

Je reprécise juste concernant la température et comme je l'ai évoqué plus tôt, que la configuration de l'environnement de l'ordinateur a fait que cet été, les températures ambiantes étaient plutôt élevées. La poussière contenue dedans (pas si importante que ça) participait sans doute à la surchauffe.

PS : Je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste en électronique mais je n'ai pas détecté visuellement de composant grillé sur la carte mère.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Octobre 2011)

Comme j'ai déjà dû le dire, il est normal de voir la température monter l'été quand il fait chaud. Et comme je viens de l'indiquer, l'échauffement n'est généralement pas la cause du problème, mais seulement son révélateur.

Si la machine souffre d'un vrai problème matériel (ce qui se confirme si le nettoyage ne donne rien), la solution n'est pas de la refroidir plus qu'à la normale pour tenter de limiter les dysfonctionnements, mais simplement de la réparer.

Par ailleurs, du fait de l'emploi généralisé de circuits numériques à très haute intégration, il est assez rare aujourd'hui de pouvoir détecter visuellement un composant grillé. Hormis lorsque le problème touche le PCB (délaminage, décollement de piste) ou un circuit de puissance discret ou à faible intégration (décoloration, brûlure), il faut recourir à des instruments de mesure sophistiqués pour découvrir la cause de la panne.

De plus, la constatation du défaut fonctionnel permet souvent d'orienter les soupçons vers tel ou tel sous-système, mais ne désigne pas de façon certaine le lieu de la panne matérielle, et encore moins son responsable qui peut être localisé ailleurs (on peut imaginer par exemple qu'un problème d'affichage puisse provenir du Northbridge, endommagé à cause d'un circuit défectueux de l'alimentation).

Bref, comme je pense que personne ici n'a de don de voyance, il est vain de venir chercher la cause de la panne sur le forum. Si les vérifications et opérations de maintenance d'usage sont mises en échec, il faut en passer par un véritable réparateur, convenablement équipé, documenté et compétent (i.e. SAV Apple, voire retour usine).


----------



## Lord GreaTed (8 Octobre 2011)

Je ne peux qu'approuver (une fois de plus) cette analyse technique.

Il est en effet tout à fait possible de rendre vie à nos appareils électroniques en remplaçant les composants défectueux... mais à quel prix ? Si effectivement le composant en lui-même a souvent un coût dérisoire, il n'en est pas de même du diagnostic et de la réparation (incluant l'envoi je ne sais trop où en Europe pour les machines estampillées de la pomme). Et je ne parle pas du temps monopolisé à ces opérations (je n'ai pas eu l'honneur qu'on me prête un ordi de remplacement au moment de confier le mien). Quand on ajoute à cela le facteur d'évolution de l'informatique très rapide, est-il opportun de vouloir à _tout prix_ ressusciter une machine qui a bien vécu quand on peut remettre le compteur à zéro avec une machine plus récente/performante ?

En conclusion, les logiciels tels que SMCFanControl nous permettent, nous pauvres utilisateurs, de cerner les pannes (moi qui ne suis toujours pas spécialisé en électronique, j'ai tout de même pu diagnostiquer que le problème venait de ma carte mère). Dans bien des cas (pas le mien cette fois-ci), ils sont un panel d'outils pour diagnostiquer soi-même les problèmes et tenter de les corriger sans avoir besoin d'avoir recours à un spécialiste.

Je sais admirer leurs compétences quand leur intervention devient nécessaire (absence de diagnostic convaincant par l'utilisateur, récupération de données, réparation inaccessible aux utilisateurs de matériel récent, ...).


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Octobre 2011)

Je souscris totalement à la démarche. 

Lorsque la panne est effective mais la réparation pas rentable et la sûreté de fonctionnement jugée assez secondaire, si un logiciel parvient à retarder l'apparition des symptômes alors on aurait tort de s'en priver.

Mais je continue tout de même à déconseiller ce type de logiciel quand la machine est en parfait état de marche, et j'inciterais plutôt à une réparation ou à un remplacement du matériel dans les cas d'un usage professionnel ou personnel impliquant la manipulation de documents importants.


----------

